# so wie webmin



## mr_d2254 (22. Mai 2002)

ich woll ma fragen wie man des hinkriegt irgendein port auf nen ordner zu pointen und dort auch noch cgi/php scripte zum laufen zu kriegen... wie bei webmin... wenn man da zu localhost:10000 geht kommt man in irgenteinen ordner mit cgi scripts... aber es gibt keine einträge im apache conf über die seiten... wie machen die das?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Mai 2002)

Der Webmin startet einen eigenen kleinen Web-Server auf Port 10000 (oder wo auch immer man den Webmin hinkonfiguriert). Mit dieser ganzen Show hat der Apache überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Du kannst aber beim Apache virtuelle Server anlegen, und denen kannst du eigene HTML-Verzeichnisse und, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch eigene CGI-Verzeichnisse.


----------



## mr_d2254 (23. Mai 2002)

ah... ok, danke!


----------

